# Fish envy.... Luna Lake????



## AirLight Steve (Jun 20, 2011)

so after Saturday's line snap debacle at Moggy, i visited Gander Mountain on Portage in North Canton yday to invest in some braided line. While the young guy was fixing me up, i noticed several new photos (from Mid April) on his booth that were of one particular guy with some of the biggest bass I have ever seen caught in the state of Ohio.

when i asked the guy helping me about the photos, he said they were taken at "Luna Lake." 

I grew up in Canton, and hear that LL is in nearby Clinton....

whats the deal there? im going to assume you have to know someone to score an invite?

the bass i catch look like they would be food for these bad boys!!!


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Luna lake is on Erie Ave a few miiles down from Northwest HS. I think that would be south if I'm not mistaken. Clinton is the other direction from LL. I grew up in Canal Fulton and LL was always a private lake and only the people who lived on the lake could fish it, or if you got permission from one of them to fish in there you could, but getting permission was pretty rare. There is a discharge into the canal right across from the lake that I always see people fishing at though, the tow path runs right next to the spot as well so its easy access and there is room to park a car or two there as well. There was a housing developemnet built there a few years back so the fishing rules might have changed, but Im not really sure. If it is still private you could always stop and ask someone for permission to fish. Worse they could say is no, which they usually did in the past.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

If you know someone and they invite you, your good to go. Used to go out on a boat there when i was a kid(uncle had a cottage there), caught some good ones out of there. If you pay up at the clubhouse you may earn some fishing time... you would have to talk to the people that run it for the for sure answer on that.
Now i fish it from the Hillside Park(RV park) side... only campers at Hillside Park can fish(shore only). More then just big Bass in there... Walleye, Wiper, big Perch, Bowfin, Crappie, Gills and Musky.

City fisher, i think you are mistaking, Luna Lake for Lake Lucerne.
Lucerne is the one that feeds into the canal/tusc. Luna can't be seen from the road.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

I was always told there are some big fish in that lake.


----------



## pikeguy (Jan 28, 2009)

City Fisher- The lake you described is actually Lake Lucern, which does empty in the Tuscarawas River. Luna Lake is a little farther North on Erie. And yes, it is absolutely loaded.


----------

